# Pics like these are worth it!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Out of all the WWII photos I have seen this one really nip things in the bud.

I could not copy the texts but it says these little Dutch children were kept from harm by Nuns and they are putting on a play for the G.I's in a appreciation for freedom.

How awesome that must have been for those guys after what they have been through and I bet those kids did not forget how kind the American soldiers were.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's been said that "a picture is worth a thousand words". THIS pic in particular proves the truth of that saying.
Thanks for posting it, Troy!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love our country. I'm an Air Force brat. I'll never forget my father "coming to attention", seated in the family car, while on base when the outdoor base speakers would play the National Anthem. Nobody could see, nobody would know, but dad did it without hesitation. 

As a 5 or 6 year old, it made a deep impression on me. And this picture truly put a lump in my throat. Thanks for posting it, Fluke.


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

All to often this is the forgotten side of why we do what we do sometimes...When we go to war. 
kdaracal...I know what you mean...My father served in the Navy in WWII...He never forgot or lost his love of country.
Thanks Fluke...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

CODY614 said:


> All to often this is the forgotten side of why we do what we do sometimes...When we go to war.
> kdaracal...I know what you mean...My father served in the Navy in WWII...He never forgot or lost his love of country.
> Thanks Fluke...


My dad was a little too young to see WWII, except as a teen. And being in the Air Force as an enlisted man, he never really saw combat. But he worked on the planes and kept them running. He was just a lowly E 5, and retired a senior master sergeant. But he was an awesome man of integrity and served his country with blood and sweat. He worked on the flight line, but still pressed his T-shirts!! Ha!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

kdaracal said:


> but still pressed his T-shirts!! Ha!


Funny, when I read your post, it reminded me of my Mom ironing my Dad's cotton uniforms and t-shirts back in the 60s, as all good Navy wives did back then. A great generation that gave us what we have today! Thanks to all of your Fathers and Mothers and family that made my life what it is today! :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

